# Ducks



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a couple ducks I want to sell but trying to figure out a price. There is 3 females and 1 male. The female are laying eggs. They are a 1 year old. They are khaki Campbell's.
What would be a good price?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 8, 2019)

I see them on CL for $10 each , but paid $20 each for ours , (so we did not t have to travel as far) and they wern't  laying yet at the time.... $15 sounds fair


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Oct 8, 2019)

I was thinking $15 too. Thank you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 8, 2019)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> I was thinking $15 too. Thank you.



Your welcome, good luck and I hope you find good homes for them


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Oct 8, 2019)

I do have a home lined up. Just they need to finish the coop the ducks will be staying.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 23, 2019)

Good to hear you have homes lined up. We sold a youngster Khaki for $15 when he was a few months old, but around here fully laying ends up being $25 a piece or $30+ for an adult pair.


----------



## Xerocles (Nov 23, 2019)

Ignore all these people. Kaki's should only go for 5 bucks each.....and I'll be over about 5 to help you out and take those off your hands. Got any more?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 23, 2019)

Xerocles said:


> Ignore all these people. Kaki's should only go for 5 bucks each.....and I'll be over about 5 to help you out and take those off your hands. Got any more?


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 23, 2019)

LOL! Come to think about it, pretty sure last time we got an adult male Khaki he was only $5...go for it @Xerocles


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Nov 23, 2019)

☺. 4 khakis found homes. I know have to sell 6 other males or put them in the freezer. 2 are mallards, 1 is Rouen or khaki, 2 are blue Indian runners, 1 is a Cayuga


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 24, 2019)

@Heart of the Matter Farm - You may have luck selling them. We have purchased outside drakes before for breeding. Best of luck!


----------

